
Ask HN: Can you please invite me to Lobste.rs? - ApplaudPumice
Let&#x27;s invite each other to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs
======
jacke
It's a HN Clone? Why it exist?

~~~
gravypod
That is answered in their about page. [0]

[0] - [https://lobste.rs/about](https://lobste.rs/about)

------
daveloyall
That's an abysmal idea.

